# Bessacar E460 Battery drain



## steveleece5 (12 d ago)

Hi I have an E460 which has developed an electrical problem ie, the battery goes flat despite being on a solar panel. The symptoms include the nearside indicator will come on but not flashing and the battery flattens very quickly, i have changed the battery and checked everything i can think of but the problem still persists. Not being brilliant with electrics i would appreciate any suggestions 
Cheers Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Steve. 

I take it this is the cab battery you're talking about rather than the hab battery? (the solar won't have an effect on the cab battery unless you have particular gizmos in between). I suspect there is a parasitic load on your battery. However, since I'm also not brilliant with electrics I will bow out having given your post a bump.


----------

